# WTF is up with Transformer/Decepticons?



## archduke

These little fuckers have to be the most random pills ever.  They come in a press like no one's ever seen before--and no one can get a handle on what they contain.  The reports range from "VERY HIGH MDMA" to BZP to PMA.

I, for one, took a red/purple decepticon earlier this summer, at a rave...felt kinda speedy and social I guess--would have only been my second time rolling though--and I came down maybe 2.5 hours after dosing.  The whole time, I'm waiting for the peak, and just when it had come last time, suddenly I feel hot, tired, and less enthused.  That could not have been MDMA...but then, I don't know of _any_ substances that have that short of an oral duration.

How many people can possibly have this press?  And wtf are they putting in these things?


----------



## RavenousBlonde

archduke said:
			
		

> These little fuckers have to be the most random pills ever.  They come in a press like no one's ever seen before--and no one can get a handle on what they contain.  The reports range from "VERY HIGH MDMA" to BZP to PMA.
> 
> I, for one, took a red/purple decepticon earlier this summer, at a rave...felt kinda speedy and social I guess--would have only been my second time rolling though--and I came down maybe 2.5 hours after dosing.  The whole time, I'm waiting for the peak, and just when it had come last time, suddenly I feel hot, tired, and less enthused.  That could not have been MDMA...but then, I don't know of _any_ substances that have that short of an oral duration.
> 
> How many people can possibly have this press?  And wtf are they putting in these things?



This is a prime example of why everyone should have a tester.  I have heard of good and bad Transformers.  Remember, piperazines will mimic MDxx very well, but with nasty side effects.  Many inexperienced users will think they are getting a 'really trippy roll'.  Trust your testing kit.


----------



## FlaKmunKy

I had blue transformers (not stamped, they were actually in the shape of optimus primes head).  During the night, lights were insane, shower felt really damn good... I couldnt sleep for like 13 hours until after I took them though.

And I was seeing some crazy things that next morning... My cigarette looked HUGE... and I swear to god spiders were on my cieling, trying to move, but they couldnt. (very weird).. Not sure what they put in them but I had a good time anywho.

Thats all the input I have to give.


----------



## Gerbee

well there are definitely a few different batches going around, esp with the red ones ive noticed. There is a slight difference in shape however that can distinguish between the piperazine based ones and the more decent ones that claim to be MDMA. CHeck out pillreports, the good ones seems to have a bit wider face and the sides of their heads/face are completely straight http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=10164. The piperazines (which i unfortunately encountered earlier this month) are a bit more narrow and the sides of the head/face are not completely straight/flat, they sort of angle up at the middle of the pill http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=12602.
Its stupid the amount of transformers going around my area and they are all pips, what happened to the fucking beautiful ladies??


----------



## cdubb

i got a hold of some purple ones...pure shit


----------



## Silent G

I think the transformers really hammer home the lesson that it doesn't matter what a pill looks like. 

I used to think all the tulips, doves, dolphins, double-stacked whatevers etc were good because they started out that way. Then eventually I'd get one that sucked and start treating them like any other pills again.

I'm so glad I have a test kit now. Taste testing and waiting for someone else to drop first wasn't working too well.


----------



## red.fury

Im getting some Blue transformers for NYE. been researching and these seem really random, some r good some r bad. the dealer im getting from said its good and hopefully she wont lie, its a friend of a friend.


----------



## discopupils

^ she's lying, it's piperazines. We've had it in the UK now for years and we are getting sick of it!

Piperazines can go from feeling like amphetamine and a small dose of MDMA (minus the loved up effects) at low doses to full blown, usually bad, trips in high doses (leading to rumours amongst the more inexperienced brits of LSD-laced pills). But a large proportion of people who take piperazines will report PMA-like overwhelming nausea, headaches, shivering, body load and high/low temperature no matter what the dosage, which is what makes piperazines so unpleasant and risky.

A certain piperazine, mcPP, has side effects so nasty that it's actually been used in migraine studies to *induce a state of illness*. Not only this but mcPP, along with TFMPP and BZP, is _the_ most common piperazine adulterant in ecstasy pills.

Piperazines could just make you feel like you're on a weak speedy/trippy roll but it's not worth the risk as these drugs are very unstable. My advice is steer clear. This is probably down there with PMA in terms of unpleasantness. Seriously guys, pick methbombs, pick k-bombs, even pick DXM-bombs over this stuff.


----------



## cdubb

red.fury said:


> Im getting some Blue transformers for NYE. been researching and these seem really random, some r good some r bad. the dealer im getting from said its good and hopefully she wont lie, its a friend of a friend.



dont get transformers for NYE, you wanna have a good time, right? these will prob have ya feelin sick considerin how many bad reports of these pills ive seen. If I were you i would ask around and try to get something else


----------



## GETYAGUN!!11

transformers in a round pill form w/ pokeball on back are SIIICCCKKKK


----------



## stickypicky16

fuck it take the yellow glocks they are good as fuck i was rollin hard as hell before i smoked


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Everyone should read this report (Forensic Labs don't lie!):

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=13906

Stay safe, and get a testing kit!


----------



## Chaos1928

i had some recently. NOT recommended.
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14366


----------



## Bomboclat

HIGHLY
HIGHLY
HIGHLY
doubt they had ANY PMA in them

the ones shaped as the deception head are lab tested as BZP

and a lot of the ones coming out now are MDMA (round pills)

this is the reason every roller needs a testing kit!
roll safe

PLUR


----------



## 0mniscient

I took a purple decepticon a few months ago, it was shitty.  Doubt it had any MDMA at all.


----------



## Calabria

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=13518&rating=1
I had that same pill with a great, and more importantly clean roll. Read my review on that page on the same SN (Calabria).


----------



## YuGotMehFhkdUp

Check this. 
I know it sounds dangerous but; take an Autobot & a Decepticon. 
The roll will be AMAZING & long lasting, but don't do it if you're scared cause that will definitely give you a BADD trip; and I don't mean that in a good way . 


ANYWAYZ; 
you're not gettin the good shit . 
Purple Autobot & an Orange Decepticon; GOOD shit, Scouts Honor [;


----------



## Bearlove

*Piperazines*

^Why would you advise anyone to take two pills that are reported all over the site/net as dangerous - adulterated?     

There are loads of different novelty shaped transformer/autobot/decepticon pills on the market - the majority of them are piperazine pills. 

IF YOUR NOT TESTING THEN JUST AVOID THESE PILLS. 

Hey dont take my word for it - have a look at the following links 

http://www.ecstasydata.org/viewtablet.php?ID=1813
http://www.ecstasydata.org/viewtablet.php?ID=1814
http://www.ecstasydata.org/viewtablet.php?ID=1815
http://www.ecstasydata.org/viewtablet.php?ID=1816
http://www.ecstasydata.org/viewtablet.php?ID=1758
http://www.ecstasydata.org/viewtablet.php?ID=1763
http://www.ecstasydata.org/viewtablet.php?ID=1788
http://www.ecstasydata.org/viewtablet.php?ID=1796
http://www.ecstasydata.org/viewtablet.php?ID=1797
http://www.ecstasydata.org/viewtablet.php?ID=1801
http://www.ecstasydata.org/viewtablet.php?ID=1719


http://www.usdoj.gov/dea/programs/forensicsci/microgram/mg0609/mg0609.pdf
http://www.usdoj.gov/dea/programs/forensicsci/microgram/mg0509/mg0509.html
http://www.usdoj.gov/dea/programs/forensicsci/microgram/mg0409/mg0409.html
http://www.usdoj.gov/dea/programs/forensicsci/microgram/mg0209/mg0209.html

still not convinced - theres a drug warning issued on these pills 

http://www.des.utah.gov/forensicservices/bzp.htm

Now make your choice !


----------

